# Rain & Pneumatophores



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

Beautiful photo of Rain as usual, but I have no idea what the other word is. I could google it, but I am guessing it is something to do with mangroves?


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

Qarza said:


> ... I have no idea what the other word is. I could google it, but I am guessing it is something to do with mangroves?



Yes, these are specialized roots (usually of Black Mangrove) that allow the tree to breath where the soil or water is essentially devoid of oxygen.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Fabulous photo - I love the way Rain's coat reflects the colours of the roots.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Mother Nature did a beautiful job with Rain and the Mangroves. Your photography does great justice to both.:camera:


----------



## poo lover (Nov 7, 2012)

Rain always looks like kive is grand!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I've been to black mangrove swamps. I am so impressed that Rain can negotiate through them. I never really wanted to try crashing through myself! As always Rain and your pics are awesome!


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

lily cd re said:


> I've been to black mangrove swamps. I am so impressed that Rain can negotiate through them. I never really wanted to try crashing through myself! As always Rain and your pics are awesome!


Thank you !

Rain is getting quite proficient at getting through this kind of cover. She's pretty rugged and enjoys challenges :


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks so much for the additional pics. They are fabulous!


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

Lol I don't think we ever see Rain dry. I guess with a name like that it is not meant to be.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

That definitely doesn't look like anything I'D wanna walk thru! Are the roots pliable and soft or are they like stiff pointy sticks?
Either way Rain seems to negotiate them well! Great pics!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

They are like pointy sticks!


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

MollyMuiMa said:


> That definitely doesn't look like anything I'D wanna walk thru! Are the roots pliable and soft or are they like stiff pointy sticks?
> Either way Rain seems to negotiate them well! Great pics!





lily cd re said:


> They are like pointy sticks!


Lol ! They can be a little pointy & stiff, but they are also pliable & not dangerous -- more a tripping hazard than anything else ... see the flexibility here :


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

nu2poodles said:


> Lol ! They can be a little pointy & stiff, but they are also pliable & not dangerous -- more a tripping hazard than anything else ... :


Don't know why exactly, but this brought to mind "tiptoeing through the tulips"!

Tiny Tim Sings "Tiptoe Through the Tulips" on "The Tonight Show ...
► 2:08► 2:08


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I was lucky enough to take a boat tour of the mangroves in the Keyes a couple of months ago. The stems are pliable and supple. You are not allowed to trim the mangroves back as they are protected and The route was very narrow so we made close association with lots of branches. The only wildlife you see in the area are birds and fish. Nu2poodles are you in a boat while Rain is exploring? It is so beautiful and peaceful there you must just love it. It is one of the places that seems like nature has made its own church, majestic and beautiful.


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

CT Girl said:


> I was lucky enough to take a boat tour of the mangroves in the Keyes a couple of months ago. The stems are pliable and supple. You are not allowed to trim the mangroves back as they are protected and The route was very narrow so we made close association with lots of branches.


Where ? Lots of beautiful places !



CT Girl said:


> Nu2poodles are you in a boat while Rain is exploring?


No, I'm in the water, walking, wading.



CT Girl said:


> It is so beautiful and peaceful there you must just love it. It is one of the places that seems like nature has made its own church, majestic and beautiful.


I do love it, and it _is_ beautiful, but, like nature elsewhere, it can sometimes be harsh ...



CT Girl said:


> The only wildlife you see in the area are birds and fish.


Nah ! Look closer next time, down, among the roots ...


----------



## Cosmogirl (Apr 9, 2013)

Beautiful dog she would fit in well here in Michigan! I don't think that there is an obstacle she would have a problem with, or a field she wouldn't love....she is stunning and agile.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

We went on a boat tour. I think it was out of Key Largo. An apprentice captain was at the wheel and the patio chairs got flipped a couple of times as mango branches swept into the boat but we had a blast. Unfortunately it was cold and the manatees were hiding out. Yes, we saw snails and such but no lizards, raccoons or the kind of small wildlife you would expect. We then had a lovely lunch at a big seafood place in Islamorada which was next to a huge sporting goods store. Storms would worry me but it looks like a fantastic place to live.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Jun 9, 2010)

Awesome pics! it looks like a calm place


----------

